# Photoshoot/ Variety identification!



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Its mouse cleaning day today and I thought I better do a photoshoot and I don't know what a few of them are. First is Joey, no idea what he is! All photos taken inside and yes I rushed them!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Next is Gaia. She is retired from breeding (although she never had a litter) and lives with her mother Georgia. They currently have roommates for a week! Luna and Peach.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Unfortunately due to poor lighting and bad focus it's really hard to tell color. Try to get some in the natural light and avoid cell phone photos.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry I can only use my ipod. I will try natural lighting but I can only use my ipod.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pied blue and pied blue agouti, thought the second one could just be blue. Blue is the hardest color to get true in a photo.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

They are something special <3 jealous!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

moustress said:


> Pied blue and pied blue agouti, thought the second one could just be blue. Blue is the hardest color to get true in a photo.


As far as I'm aware, we don't have blue in New Zealand.

Never the less :
Gaia appears to be a pied c-dilute agouti. Likely cch/ch or cch/c though cch/c does tend to be lighter - she could be cch/ch with the white spotting hiding any point she may have.

Joey, in one of the photos looked somewhat uneven in his colour especially down towards his sides so while the quality of the photos makes it very difficult to tell, I would say he is an agouti based colour but I can't say for sure.


----------

